# Rambo 4 trailer!!



## sakeido (May 21, 2007)

This trailer is fucking amazing. 

YouTube - First official JOHN RAMBO (Rambo 4) teaser trailer


----------



## Cancer (May 21, 2007)

Oh for fucksake... Rambo 4??? What does he fight Al Quaeda now?


----------



## Pauly (May 21, 2007)

This trailer is bloody.


----------



## Donnie (May 21, 2007)

Haha! Bad ass!  That's a pretty graphic trailer.


----------



## Mastodon (May 21, 2007)

Looked pretty bitchin' to me.


----------



## the.godfather (May 21, 2007)

Looks amazing! Just what I like in a film.  

Can't wait to see this!


----------



## noodles (May 21, 2007)

IMDB said:


> The next chapter finds Rambo recruited by a group of Christian human rights missionaries to protect them against pirates, during a humanitarian aid deliver to the persecuted Karen people of Burma. After some of the missionaries are taken prisoner by sadistic Burmese soldiers, Rambo gets a second impossible job: to assemble a team of mercenaries to rescue the surviving relief workers.



Oh jeez...


----------



## settite (May 21, 2007)

Holy fuck! The .50 cal point blank to the driver after he cuts the head off of the gunner is fucking brutal! That deserves some death metal playing when that happens!


----------



## Clydefrog (May 21, 2007)

Never been a Rambo fan, but this 3 minute trailer made me one.

Hell yes.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2007)

That actually looks pretty cool. haven't seen a good straight up military action flick like that in awhile it seems like.


----------



## Hellraizer (May 21, 2007)

I think it looks badass, can't wait til it comes out.


----------



## sakeido (May 21, 2007)

settite said:


> Holy fuck! The .50 cal point blank to the driver after he cuts the head off of the gunner is fucking brutal! That deserves some death metal playing when that happens!



Man I was not expecting that... maybe in the fake trailers that played with Grindhouse, but not in a Stallone trailer.


----------



## zimbloth (May 21, 2007)

This is glorious. It's 1986 all over again!

Worst acting ever? Check.
Steroid fueled cheeseball lead actor? Check.
No Plot Whatsoever? Check.
Over The Top Gore/Violence? Check.
Evil Burma Guerilla Forces? Check.
Random beheadings? Check.
Guys running around on fire? Check.
Women/children being brutalized for no reason? Check.

This sounds like a winner to me. I'll be seeing this. My favorite part was when Rambo disintegrated the random soldier with the Jeep turret. Giblets galore.

Now all we need is Dan Hedaya and someone named "Sully" and this will be oscar worthy.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2007)

I knew you'd be in your glory, Nick. Rambo Part 4 = Commando Part Deux, basically.


----------



## thor von clemson (May 21, 2007)

Oh my goodness. That looked sweet. Apparently, John Rambo does not mess around.


----------



## playstopause (May 21, 2007)

"_It's not of my business_".

Yeah right, Rambo!!!!!

Stalone is John Rambo.

He's back. 
Just check it @ 2:04. Full force 
Lot of bloody stuff going on... Explosions too!!! Nice! 
Looks cheap as hell, but hey, it's Rambo after all. That one might be better than the 80's ones.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Rambo Part 4 = Commando Part Deux, basically.


----------



## leatherface2 (May 21, 2007)

:


zimbloth said:


> This is glorious. It's 1986 all over again!
> 
> Worst acting ever? Check.
> Steroid fueled cheeseball lead actor? Check.
> ...


FUCK AN A BUBBA


----------



## Shannon (May 21, 2007)

Dude, I'm all over this! Heh.....giblets.


----------



## Vince (May 21, 2007)

settite said:


> Holy fuck! The .50 cal point blank to the driver after he cuts the head off of the gunner is fucking brutal! That deserves some death metal playing when that happens!



no shit!! That was fucking awesome!! I have to see the movie!


----------



## settite (May 21, 2007)

I want to see it so bad!


----------



## darren (May 21, 2007)

1986?

Did you guys forget "First Blood" from 1982? (The first - and arguably the best - movie in the Rambo series.)


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (May 22, 2007)

fuck yeah! i remember when i was a little kid watching the rambo movies, it was awesome. now a new one! it's like im 7 years old all over again! i'll definitely be watching this one. looks bloody as hell to. rambo ripping some dude's throat out = priceless.


----------



## Donnie (May 22, 2007)

darren said:


> 1986?
> 
> Did you guys forget "First Blood" from 1982? (The first - and arguably the best - movie in the Rambo series.)


That's a great movie. Still one of my favorites.  This new one may be cheesy but damn, it looks freaking awesome at the same time.


----------



## goth_fiend (May 22, 2007)

looks insane, might have to check it out.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (May 23, 2007)

The first two rambos are amongst my favourite action movies, and this looks BAD ASSSSSSS!!! Will be seeing it as soon as it comes out!

God I just realised how much I FUCKING LOVE action films!!!!Aaarrgh the testosterone! BRING IT ON!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 23, 2007)

Killing's as easy as breathin'.

[/Stallone]


----------



## lailer75 (May 23, 2007)

can`t wait. i saw all of them at the theater. my dad took me to see first blood when i was 7. what you call hell, he calls home. fuck yeah


----------



## djpharoah (May 23, 2007)

FUCK YEAH!!!

So Gonna see this - this summer is gonna be freaking awesome in terms of movies!

Stallone still has the chops. Always loved RAmbo


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 23, 2007)

Ah, more blood for the Saw/ Hostel generation!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 23, 2007)

settite said:


> Holy fuck! The .50 cal point blank to the driver after he cuts the head off of the gunner is fucking brutal! That deserves some death metal playing when that happens!



It's jsut like wow, and then again, wow! Giblets FTW!


----------



## TheReal7 (May 23, 2007)

WOOHOO....can't wait!!!


----------



## Drew (May 23, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> This is glorious. It's 1986 all over again!
> 
> Worst acting ever? Check.
> Steroid fueled cheeseball lead actor? Check.
> ...




 

It's not that it has NO plot, it's just it has a plot that never in a million years would anyone believe. Like, even Paris Hilton won't buy that storyline.


----------



## lailer75 (May 23, 2007)

this will be better than any horror movie in `08.


----------



## canuck brian (May 25, 2007)

I dont' even care if this movie sucks because the meatiness of it makes up for it already. 

In the trailer:
Decapitations
Point blank with a 50 cal
50 cal head shots
gutting
ripping someone's throat out....

I'm in.

I still think First Blood is one of my fave movies of all time. Aside from being generally awesome, David Caruso gets beat up by Rambo. (He's "Mitch", one of the Deputies)


----------



## Clydefrog (May 25, 2007)

Looks like "The Story of Ramby-oh". 

For anyone who gets the reference.


----------

